
PSP as a status monitor - Hack a Day - marcus
http://hackaday.com/2009/03/30/psp-as-a-status-monitor/
======
marcus
Built this quick hack a couple of days ago, got tired of hitting the Belkin
switch to watch the status of my second computer...

The PSP side is very minimalistic and dumb, you just send it an image in
PNG/JPEG format or a short text and it displays it.

The python part is linux specific but you can easily write your own in
whatever platform you are using...

Enjoy

